# Can anyone name this bird?



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I took this photo this past winter, I have not been able to identify this bird but it was quite impressive with color and since I hadn't seen one in the area. Is it a migratory bird?

Thanks for the professional help!!


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

Skimmer. Maybe Black-necked Skimmer?


----------



## woobiwan (Aug 13, 2009)

Just "Black Skimmer". They fly along the surface of the water and snap up small fish with the protruding lower bil


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

I think I'll name it Henry... Seems like a Henry to me.


----------



## Bull Gear (Jul 31, 2010)

These guys, or "Henry", are a blast to watch! I wish I could catch fish as efficiently as they do. I believe they do migrate some because here in Corpus area they come and nest and then most seem to disappear afterwards. Don't know where they go though.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Black skimmer


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

warcat said:


> I think I'll name it Henry... Seems like a Henry to me.


I was thinking Fred, but Henry should work.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

How about BILL! GEORGE! ANYTHING BUT SUE! LOL!


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Tucan Sam


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> How about BILL! GEORGE! ANYTHING BUT SUE! LOL!


I still hate that name! Lol


----------

